# First Tank...Comments?



## switch26 (Jan 25, 2012)

broken pics


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

Once you fix the photos, I'll give you comments!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow...that looks about 1000 times better than my first...well, better than all of my tanks. :biggrin:

I'm jealous of all you artistic folks.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful! Great work!


----------



## wgreenbay (Jan 13, 2012)

Definitely looks a lot better than my 1st tank. One thing I did notice was that there's too many rocks pointing up for my taste. Otherwise, I like it!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I like the composition which is unusual. The rocks are like part of a bouquet. The background is especially distracting right now though. Since you are trying to bring out some red, I'd suggest going black background. If you stick with mostly green, go blue or white.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, very nice!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

Sick tank!!Amazing for a 10g


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice, but aren't goldfish going to make short work of those plants pretty quickly?


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

Strangely enough, they never touch the plants. Really.



vincenz said:


> Nice, but aren't goldfish going to make short work of those plants pretty quickly?


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice! What kind of goldfish?


----------



## charms (Jan 8, 2012)

There are 4 goldies in this 10 gallon tank? How are your parameters and cycle? Typically the goldie rule is 20g for the first goldfish, the 10g for each thereafter. That's why I ask. Love the tank tho!!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## sailor (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks awesome.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

wow. just wow...


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

Erm...mine are really small ones...I guess it should be fine? I heard 2 gallon per inch? They are just a bit over an inch...



charms said:


> There are 4 goldies in this 10 gallon tank? How are your parameters and cycle? Typically the goldie rule is 20g for the first goldfish, the 10g for each thereafter. That's why I ask. Love the tank tho!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

The inch[es] per gallon rule is really a load of crap, and it really only slightly works because you have to measure the adult size of the fish, not the size it currently is. so if the goldfish's adult size is 12 inches you'd need a 24g tank, but you can see how it would hardly have room to move around. (Just saying about the rule. I was told the same thing but discovered later how unreliable it is- you really have to consider the species/adult size/needs of that particular fish to determine the tank it needs)

That tank is amazing though! Much better than most first tries I have seen and about 500% better than even my fourth attempt. 

Personally I'd move the broadleaf to the left side to fill in the empty space and soften the substrate-to-glass. I think the rocks would look nice with a low-grower there instead. I'm not good at all though lol. Just what I'd do.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Ya definitely add a background. other wise every thing looks good


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

Yea...I know that it's not exactly right to keep goldfish in such a tank but my family has always been keeping goldfish...so...


----------



## SQWIB (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow very nice


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

markusdowny said:


> Yea...I know that it's not exactly right to keep goldfish in such a tank but my family has always been keeping goldfish...so...


So...they'll disown you if you keep something else...?


----------



## CaliKid (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome! That looks great!


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

haha...not really but that's what they want to keep. They really know why I have to make the tank into something like this anyway...so I gotta keep what they like...



Fishly said:


> So...they'll disown you if you keep something else...?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah, family tank. Didn't catch that.

You might want to try to convince them to get something else, though. Goldfish grow very quickly when in a healthy tank, so you're going to have to either get something else now or wait until the goldfish outgrow the tank and get something else later. A 10g is simply too small for four goldfish.


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

This is exactly what I am worrying about...I might have to get another tank for the goldfish? Or just give them to someone...

Without telling anyone before I do so...! HAHAHAHAHA...



Fishly said:


> Ah, family tank. Didn't catch that.
> 
> You might want to try to convince them to get something else, though. Goldfish grow very quickly when in a healthy tank, so you're going to have to either get something else now or wait until the goldfish outgrow the tank and get something else later. A 10g is simply too small for four goldfish.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

There are a lot of other cool fish that can fit in a 10g. Maybe they'll change their minds if you show them these:

Platy









Fundulopanchax gardneri









Chili Rasbora









Aphyosemion australe









Peacock Gudgeon 









Black Bar Endler









Tiger Endler









Scarlet/Chili Endler









Celestial Pearl Danio









Longfin White Cloud (Meteor Minnow)









Orange Dwarf Crayfish









Corydoras pygmaeus









Corydoras habrosus









Pseudepiplatys annulatus









Scarlet Badis









Bluefin Killifish









Limia nigrofasciata









American Flag Fish










Note: I made this list for another topic, but I didn't have a chance to post it, so not all of these may be good for a beginner, but it does give you an idea of the variety available.


Any fish you find at the pet store should work as long as it meets these standards:
1. It must be okay with your water conditions (pH, KH, and GH).
2. If it is a schooling fish, it can't be anything that will grow to more than 2".
3. If it isn't a schooling fish, it can't be anything that will grow to more than 3".


----------



## kayjay (Aug 19, 2011)

Your tank looks great! Vigorous, healthy plants. Definitely a background would help focus attention on the plants and rocks. 

And as a longtime goldie lover, I agree that yours need a bigger tank. You can keep them alive with really big frequent WCs but even if they appear to quit growing they're in danger of getting stunted which adversely affects their internal organs. If your family want to keep them, what about an outdoor (or even indoor) GF pond? A big rubber stock tank with a simple filter wouldn't cost much to set up, and goldies really do great outdoors in warm weather!


----------

